
Yellow Cab, Long a Fixture of City Life, Is for Many a Thing of the Past - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/15/nyregion/yellow-cab-long-a-fixture-of-city-life-is-for-many-a-thing-of-the-past.html
======
davidf18
"Today, there are more than 47,500 cars affiliated with bases operated by
ride-hailing apps, of which more than 46,000 are connected with Uber, though
they may be used for other services, too. In contrast, there are just 13,587
yellow cabs."

.......

"Many yellow-cab owners and drivers are struggling in a city with more
transportation options than ever, including a new subway line on Second Avenue
and the proliferation of Citi Bikes. The medallions that give cabs the right
to operate have plummeted in value, going for less than half of the $1.3
million price recorded in 2013 and 2014, though industry experts have
cautioned that their value was inflated."

